#ubuntu-cl 2012-10-29
<c3959> hola buen dia!!
<arvaro> hola
<c3959> hola arvaro, que tal el EL
<arvaro> wueno
<c3959> ^^
<kamusin> wena
<caravena> Hola, buen día
<viperhoo__> caravena: o/
<caravena> Hola fabio arvaro kamusin c3959
<c3959> hola caravena
<kamusin> wenaaaaaaaass
<fabio> hola a tod@s
<kamusin> aloha
<kamusin> tanta gente nueva en la lista
<viperhoot> kamusin: o/
<arvaro> hola viperhoot
<viperhoot> arvaro: hola hola
<arvaro> les cuento que en la oficina suena un hit ... el venao el venao
<zeus> miau!
#ubuntu-cl 2012-10-30
<arvaro> hola
<uros1> arvaro: hello
<uros1> have minute for me?
<arvaro> uros1 no hablo ingles :(
<arvaro> arvaro solo conversa en español :p
<uros1> ah ok, tnx anyway
<uros1> still learning espanol here :)
<pedro_> uros1: hi
<uros1> hell
<uros1> *hello
<uros1> maybe, just maybe i`m leaving my country and immigrate to Chile,
<uros1> so can you point me to some good site about Santiago, way of life there.
<uros1> mazbe some real-estate agencz
<uros1> agency, that kind of information
<pedro_> ok
<pedro_> let me see if i can find one
 * pedro_ a bit busy atm
<pedro_> have a look to the ministry who takes care of that in here
<pedro_> http://www.minrel.gob.cl/prontus_minrel/site/edic/base/port/home.php
<pedro_> in for the city.. well wikipedia has a few good tips
<pedro_> most of the people in the channel are from santiago so if you have questions just ask
<uros1> ok nice tip
<arescobar> hola a todos
<arescobar> consulta aun tienes poleras para la venta
<arvaro> no quedan
<arvaro> de gome hay
<arvaro> *gnome
<arescobar> aa ok y a cuanto?
<pedro_> 5.000
<arescobar> genial enviare un correo a marketing
<arescobar> para ponernos de acuerdo
<arescobar> aa y otra cosa les quedan lanyard y stickers
<arvaro> sip eso si
<arvaro> arescobar tenemos un pequeño problema, las poleras las tiene fabio en curico (cosas de gnome) y las cosas de ubuntu landyars y stickers en santiago en mi casa
<arvaro> :S
<arescobar> jajaja
<arescobar> ok
<arvaro> arescobar eres de santiago?
<arescobar> sep
<arvaro> landyars y eso nos ponemos de acuerdo y te puedo entregar cerca de mi trabajo en el metro los leones
<arescobar> arvaro bueno por mientra pongamos de acuerdo parala compra
<arvaro> lo de las poleras tendrias q hablarlo con fabio a ver si puede enviar
<arescobar> ok dame tu email
<arvaro> listo
<arescobar> arvaro listo email enviado
<caravena> Hola, buena tarde
<caravena> Consulta...
<caravena> Podría tener algunos CDs/DVDs de Ubuntu para regalar en una charla?
<caravena> O cualquier cosa que se pueda de Ubuntu.
<pedro_> caravena: tienes que comunicarte con marketing
<pedro_> ellos manejan el stock de ese tipo de cosas
<kamusin> wenas
<pedro_> wenas kamusin
<kamusin> como va todo?
<pedro_> bien y tu ?
<kamusin> bien bien, arta pega
<caravena> Ok, gracias pedro_
<caravena> Acabo de escribir a market...@ubuntu-cl.org
<sortega> hola a tod@s
#ubuntu-cl 2012-10-31
<arvaro> holahola hola holaaaaaa
<kamusin> wenas
<c3959> hola buen dia arvaro kamusin
<c3959> aa y pedro_
<c3959> aa me falta ChanServ
<c3959> :-P
<kamusin> ola c3959
<pedro_> buenas cauros
<kamusin> wenas pedro_ arvaro
<sortega> buenos dias arvaro c3959 kamusin pedro_
<c3959> hola sortega
<c3959> como vas?
<sortega> aqui aburriendome en clases
<c3959> ahaha
<c3959> sortega: clase de que estas?
<sortega> clases desde las 10 y recien el profe va a hacer "algo"
<sortega> lenguajes modernos
<sortega> estamos viendo PyGTK
<c3959> aa
<c3959> yo pense que lenguaje moderno asi como flayte y esas cosas
<sortega> jajajajajaja
<sortega> eso es avanzado
<c3959> :-D
<sortega> xD
<c3959> ahahha
<sortega> y tu como estas?
<c3959> viene en 5 eso...
<c3959> ma o meno con ofri
<c3959> esta helado por aca
<sortega> aca hay 11º aprox
<sortega> pero esta corriendo viento
<sortega> asi que se siente menos
<c3959> eso es nivel refrigerador
<c3959> :-P
<c3959> sortega: oie y pygtk en una libreria pythn para interfaz grafica
<c3959> que estan viendo?
<sortega> si, es usar GTK para hacer GUI con Python
<sortega> estamos viendo ventanas basicas por ahora
<sortega> yo estoy tomando el ramo atrasado
<c3959> amss
<sortega> lo debi haber tomado el año pasado
<c3959> yo como autodidacta en tiempos libres solo use tki
<sortega> pero no pude por topon de horario
<c3959> porque atrasado?
<c3959> te has echado algo?
<sortega> mi amiga algebra me cago
<c3959> uff brigido
<c3959> uno que con suerte maneja la tabla del 1
<c3959> :-D
<sortega> jajajajajaja
<sortega> al menos puedes hacer eso
<c3959> ahaha
<sortega> ... xD
<sortega> jajajajajaja
<c3959> lo voy a tomar como un elogio xd
<c3959> oie y cuando su charla, quiero saber como ubuntu conquista el mundo
<c3959> :-P
<sortega> la enterre
<sortega> el EL fue la ultima vez que la presente, una parte eso si de esa charla
<c3959> buu
<c3959> yo quede con la bala pasada para el EL y el dia gnome
<c3959> queria ir a participar t.t
<pedro_> holas sortega
<sortega> wenas pedro_ como estas?
<sortega> c3959, te gusta jugar?
<pedro_> sortega: bien bien y tu
<sortega> bien tambien
<c3959> sortega: como eso si me gusta jugar?
<sortega> juegos de pc, shooters, etc
<c3959> aa sip
<sortega> http://www.valvesoftware.com/linuxsurvey.php
<c3959> osea de ocio con tiempo :-D
<sortega> :-P
<sortega> para postular al beta de steam
<c3959> ahaha
<c3959> si habia leido al respecto, lo weno que llega lfd2
<c3959> dicen que corre mejor con opengl
<sortega> hasta ahora lfd2, portal, serious sam
<c3959> ese jugaria en ubuntu
<c3959> pero hace cualquier tiempo que no juego en pc
<arescobar> hola atodos
<sortega> wenas
<c3959> hola arescobar
<arescobar> el f4d2 esta a 3.74 u$$
<arescobar> l4d2
<arescobar> en  steam hasta hoy
<c3959> ahah a mi me lo regalaron pal lanzamiento y costo como 40 dolares en su epoca
<c3959> xd
<arescobar> jajaj XD
<arescobar> ubican los juegos de Humble Bundle V
<c3959> hmm... no me suena
<c3959> si alguien se anima me presta juego ps3 :-P
<arescobar> los que estan en el centro de software
<arescobar> los de pago
<c3959> que renove la ps3 la semana pasada! eaeaea
<arescobar> bueno aqui su regalo http://pastebin.com/E1mtBVdD
<arescobar> su torrents con sus deb x86, 64 y tar.gz
<c3959> pero no que estaba en software center?
<arescobar> se pero tienes que comprarlos
<c3959> ?
<arescobar> son de pago
<c3959> donde va el problema, si es un juego de tu gusto y cobran... hay que comprarlo!
<arescobar> claro
<sortega> c3959, pero lo que te mandaron It's Free
<sortega> jajajajajajaja
<c3959> sortega: ahahha
<caravena> Hola a tod@s
<viperhoot> caravena: o/
<sh00p_> hola buenas tardes
<caravena> pedro_, Hola
<caravena> pedro_, quién esta en marketing? para contactarlo personalmente, es que parece que esta con problemas el correo marketing, no hay respuesta :(
<sh00p_> necesito ayuda
<caravena> sh00p_, ?
<sh00p_> como configuro bien el lkl?
<sh00p_> es que en la consola me dice "Started to log port 0x60. Keymap is /home/sh00p/lkl/keymaps/it_km. The logfile is /home/sh00p/log.txt." se supone que ya esta guardando todo lo que se teclea no?
<sh00p_> alguien que responda?
<kamusin> te equivocaste de canal sh00p_
<kamusin> aqui no damos soporte o apoyamos ese tipo de técnicas .. metete a #backtrack o algo así
<sh00p_> como puedo hacer para que el cliente de bitorrent transmission descargue a mas velocidad?
<fabio> sh00p_, busca un *.torrent con mas seeds
<fabio> sh00p_, y lkl --help y esta todo
<sh00p_> si ya hice que el lkl capturara todo ahora el probles que captura puros garabatos
<sh00p_> fabio_, ese es el problema ahora
<arvaro> chauuu señores
#ubuntu-cl 2013-10-31
<RuuloUnlimited> Holaaa Hay alguien aqui ?
#ubuntu-cl 2015-10-27
<vanweed> alguien me puede ayudar??
<vanweed> necesito instalar ubuntu junto a windows 7
<vanweed> tengo problemas con las particiones
#ubuntu-cl 2016-11-06
<lader> hola
<nPonImixrEmFKhtv> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3EsJLNGVJ7E & https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/15893, http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-election-foundation-idUSKBN12Z2SL & https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/3774 (ctrl+f qatar) - please don't let these be buried
<lader> hola
